# Going to stock my 55!



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

I am being give 6 juvenile bumble bee cichlids, so i am going to go get some tank mates. I am thinking along the lines of Zebras, Johnnai, Kenyis. I want to get 5 of each males and females. What other cichlids would not be killed off by the bumble bees?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Zebra's, johanni's and kenyi's can definately hold their own against bumblee's (and some may be capable of dominating them). Bumblebee's are compatible with most other mbuna species.

Of note, bumblebee's are among the largest mbuna species around (maxing out at 8"). A half-dozen bumblebee's (preferably a harem and a male) may ultimately be better suited in a 75-90gal when thinking of the long term.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I have plans of thinning them out once they mature if they don't take out a few of their group, But since they're being given to me and he really wants to get rid of them I'm taking the 6, should be ok for a year maybe a little longer


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

binghamton ny eh.....i have a good friend that lives there..


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a nice town, not to much snow in the winter (I'm from Rochester so this is like a dusting) and nice summers. The only downfall would have to be the river flooding like it did in September if it ever does it again I'm outta this town, me and my fishies going somewhere high on a hill.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this guy live over on kirkwood ave....keeps fish as well and in the process of building a fishroom..


----------

